# IVY plants over aquarium



## Tarzan (Aug 28, 2003)

I have IVY house plants hanging over my aquarium, eventually they will submerge under water, will these vines survive if they're underwater?

TARZAN


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

I doubt that they will continue to grow under the surface of the water, they will probably stop a couple inches above would be my guess.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

If they are hostas which i am pretty sure they would be because they are very common house plants and are vines they should be fine in the water and may even send out roots.


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

if it's hedera helix, be careful because it's poisonous


----------

